# 1986 Bianchi Grizzly



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

I realize that restoring a frame/ bike is often subjective, however, I thought I would ask the advise of experts on this forum with regard to "how far gone" a frame is before one undertakes the project. I have not actually seen this frame in person but do have photos (attached). There is much rust. Apparently the seat post _does_ move in the tube. I'm not sure about the BB.

This frame may not be worth the time and money and I may be in for some surprises. _Question:_ Judging by the pics, do you think it is borderline or too far gone for a decent restoration?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'd say too far gone for an accurate restoration. I know back in the day Bianchi used to be really really tight with sending out decals, and they almost never would sell Celeste paint That last bit obviously isn't a problem in this case though as that bike is black.

If you want to strip the bike down and blast the frame to see how bad the rust is then feel free, but I don't know that it would be worth putting a whole lot of money into.


----------



## btadlock (Oct 3, 2005)

*that is a shame....*

That bike is in really poor shape, I have a fond memories of the Bianchi, as my first trip to Crested Butte in 91, my buddy rode a Super Griz, which in comparison to my Raliegh Chill, I thought was the coolest bike ever.

Looks like it is too far gone to me.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I've restored/refurbished bikes that look that bad before- but not to museum-level quality. I recently refurbished a Novara Randonee that looked like someone had poured acid all over it. The frame was fine, but all the aluminum parts were corroded, spokes were rusted and broken, etc. I spent a few days on it and it came out great, and rode really nicely. The parts worked fine, but still had the scars of corrosion. So it just depends on what you want to do with it. That Grizzly might be great after cleaning and lubing, as long as the rust isn't extensive. But making it like new would be a pretty big endeavor, and it might not be a good candidate for an accurate restoration.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I would run from that one. I have two Grizzly's one in great shape and one is ok, but way better than than one shown. I bought both for less than $75 so they can be found cheap, no need to throw good money after bad.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

I had this bike in the Bianchi Green, and I took it to Spain w/me. I snapped the right chainstay, and never looked back. While I have fond memories of the bike, and most of the original parts, I would not even restore a prestine -looking Grizzly. Your bike is compost! Sorry.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I'd Give It A Go*

Most Bianchi MTBs are made of pipe, er, I mean really durable tubing. I'm sure the rust hasn't even made a dent in the wall thickness of those tubes. The exterior would be fine after a decent cleaning and touch up or a full re-spray.
Be sure to look at the inside of the tubes...down the seattube for sure and if you can see up inside the downtube from the BB. If there's internal corrosion you should probably pass on it.


----------



## Acesingle (Jul 20, 2005)

*Too far gone...*

It is too far gone for a decent resto. The frame is probably ok for a repaint, but without decals and the proper paint, you will end up with a lot of time into a nice rebuild. Just my 2 cents worth. Ask yourself this; "Do I want a restoration or a rebuild of a nice bike?" 
Ace


----------

